# Selling my moots



## medstugo (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't hate me too much for posting this. I'm a looooong-time lurker and don't really post, but I've enjoyed this forum a lot. I did much research, a lot of it here, before I bought a Moots Compact. Before I had time, or money to build it up I ran into some money issues forcing me to sell my bike. If anyone is interested information can be found in the classifieds section. Thanks for looking. Ryan


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*selling your Moots*



medstugo said:


> Don't hate me too much for posting this. I'm a looooong-time lurker and don't really post, but I've enjoyed this forum a lot. I did much research, a lot of it here, before I bought a Moots Compact. Before I had time, or money to build it up I ran into some money issues forcing me to sell my bike. If anyone is interested information can be found in the classifieds section. Thanks for looking. Ryan


Ebay might be another good place to get rid of your Moots more effectively.


----------



## medstugo (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I prefer these type of classifieds over ebay, but I might have to bite the bullet and try ebay.


----------



## Larry53 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Moots Wanted*

I have a serious case of bike lust.
I would like to buy a Moots Vamoots frame and fork 57.5 st and 57 top tube.
Nicest ti out there!!!
[email protected]


----------

